# Running Rough at First Start



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I think you're on the right track with the EGR valve.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> I think you're on the right track with the EGR valve.


Me too, given the symptoms. On diesels, they like to get all nice and sooty, and sticky.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Me too, given the symptoms. On diesels, they like to get all nice and sooty, and sticky.


If you do remove it and clean it, would you mine posting how you did it? Been looking for a write up on it.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

It's on the back on the engine. Seems harder to get to than it is.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

Mine did this maybe 4 or 5 times back in February. Has not done it since then, 41,000 miles


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Almost sounds like bad sparkplug cables on a gasser.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Almost sounds like bad sparkplug cables on a gasser.


My first thought was sticky injector - but there has been problems with the EGR, so that seems like a better starting point.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

I noticed this on mine a well.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

There's a write up of how to remove it in the 'how to' section, I didn't remove mine when I deleted because I defaults to closed so unplugging it does the same thing as removing it. After I did that I realized it wasn't near as difficult to get to as I was expecting so it's now on my short list of things to do when I have time. 

FWIW, for the past 20 years or so I've used something diesel powered almost every day. I've never seen a diesel that isn't a little cranky when its cold. I always just let them warm up and work through it. Sometimes that means you need to start them before you are ready to go.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

For the most part, probably related to it being warmer now, I haven't noticed this as much - though I'd have to ask my wife if it is or not.


----------

